# Cabarka with the Facial Dunk on RickyD!



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sorry if i spelled his name wrong but


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG that white dude got UP!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, Davis got a facial. Zarko needs to stop turning the ball over though.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

i notice he went 1-6 shooting against the Cavs. what kind of shots was he taking??

and he only turned the ball over 2 times against the Cavs, thats not that bad, LeBron turned the ball over 7 times and Melo 8 times.

does anyone have a picture/video of Cabarkapa's dunk?

thanks


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He was shooting jumpers he needs to start hitting those he is suppose to be able to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He would be playing much better if he was out there with Marbury instead of Brevin. When Brevin comes in, they stop running an offense.

It is just amazing to me, how some of these small guards can't penetrate or shoot. How do they stick on a roster if they can't do one of those two things?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Brevin Knight is a pest on defense and really runs the fastbreak well, finds the open man and does a good job controling the tempo.

Cabarkapa simply has to calm down and he will play better.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> i notice he went 1-6 shooting against the Cavs. what kind of shots was he taking??
> 
> and he only turned the ball over 2 times against the Cavs, thats not that bad, LeBron turned the ball over 7 times and Melo 8 times.
> ...


He took some flat jumpers, which is uncharacteristic of him because he really has a nice shot.

He turned the ball over 6 times against the Spurs, and his 2 against the Cavs shouldn't have been TO's, he was just being very careless with the ball.. 

You could probably just chalk it up to nerves though.. I mean he's a great shooter and he airballed the freethrow after that dunk..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

if he gets some strength he can be a solid player...he can't stay on the floor though now because of it.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> does anyone have a picture/video of Cabarkapa's dunk?
> 
> thanks


http://www.nba.com/video/


----------

